# R.V. PIERCE MD



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 25, 2020)

Just got this old slugplate wood mold med. Never have i seen one with dose increments on the back. No numbers to indicate amounts. I can't imagine it being accurate at all due to the bottle walls varying in thickness. 

ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice find!  This was the Dr. Pierce of the Favorite Prescription fame right?  I can't imagine getting accurate measurements of that stuff would have mattered all that much.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes it was Dr. Pierce's Golden Medical Discovery (Blood Purifier). Sold by Ray Vaughn Pierce and his son Valentine Motts Pierce from 1865 to 1942. Dr. R.V. Pierce was a member of the New York Senate, in office from 1878-1879. It looks like a match striker to me. I picture someone taking a swig of Golden Discovery and lighting his cigar or cigarette after. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 27, 2020)

I like the burnout on th wooden mold used. The defects go across the R.V. Pierce MD and in Buffalo.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Just got this old slugplate wood mold med. Never have i seen one with dose increments on the back. No numbers to indicate amounts. I can't imagine it being accurate at all due to the bottle walls varying in thickness.
> 
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Definitely one of Mr. Pierce's uncommon bottle varients.


----------



## EvansBottles (Dec 2, 2020)

Wood mold?! Are you kidding? Bottles molds were made of iron/steel.
What you are seeing is deterioration likely from rust. And the bottle is
a private mold. Not a slug plate bottle. I dug some of these back in the
1980's. This was the only farm dump that ever produced them. Along with
a number of other bottles that we usually didn't find in farm dumps.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 2, 2020)

Definitely not a wooden mold...would have been iron.  I think some of what you are seeing is venting for the mold; they had trouble many times getting the glass to flow into the embossing and thus drilled little holes in the letters to allow the air out and the glass in.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Definitely not a wooden mold...would have been iron.  I think some of what you are seeing is venting for the mold; they had trouble many times getting the glass to flow into the embossing and thus drilled little holes in the letters to allow the air out and the glass in.


Not wood...oh okay. You should know all I do is lie!
ROBBYBOBBY64.  Over and out!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh okay. That's what I was told when I bought it. Wooden slugplate. Thanks for the truth.
ROBBYBOBBY64.  Evan, next time you correct somebody, try not to make them feel like an idiot!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 4, 2020)

EvansBottles said:


> Wood mold?! Are you kidding? Bottles molds were made of iron/steel.
> What you are seeing is deterioration likely from rust. And the bottle is
> a private mold. Not a slug plate bottle. I dug some of these back in the
> 1980's. This was the only farm dump that ever produced them. Along with
> a number of other bottles that we usually didn't find in farm dumps.


Actually wood molds were used pre-1800s-1850s. They were usually kept very wet or lined with clay to prevent burning. However, steam from this created a gap between the bottle and the mold, so there is no embossing on wooden molded bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 4, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Actually wood molds were used pre-1800s-1850s. They were usually kept very wet or lined with clay to prevent burning. However, steam from this created a gap between the bottle and the mold, so there is no embossing on wooden molded bottles.


The seller stated that it was a wooden mold slugplate. That is why I said what I said. The majority if not all of the knowledgable collectors said it is not. I have to assume the seller is mistaken or just plain lying.  Either way, I like the bottle. It is in great shape so I don't care.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 5, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The seller stated that it was a wooden mold slugplate. That is why I said what I said. The majority if not all of the knowledgable collectors said it is not. I have to assume the seller is mistaken or just plain lying.  Either way, I like the bottle. It is in great shape so I don't care.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I know, I was just saying that there are things such as wooden molds.


----------

